
Researchers dismantle Mark Zuckerberg’s “meaningful interactions” argument - theBashShell
https://www.fastcompany.com/90300343/stanford-researchers-dismantle-mark-zuckerbergs-meaningful-interactions-argument
======
dontreact
I deactivated my Facebook as an experiment in response to this study. I was
already a very low volume user (uninstalled the app and almost never posted).

The effect size mentioned in the publication on subjective wellbeing was quite
small (.1 standard deviation approximately). So far the fear that I’m missing
something important, or that I will lose touch with someone I care about is
out weighing the benefits. However, I am seeing myself forge new connections
as well as strengthen some old ones. I think that if I can stay strong and
keep down this path I may start to see a net benefit.

~~~
flashgordon
So I have gotten over the FOMO by simply allowing FB to send me notification
emails to see if I have been tagged and so far nothing (been about a month).
If I am tagged then my filter is to only use the web version if I was tagged
by someone I cared about!

